# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  :.*.: ما ننسى :.*.:

## آلجوري

*| بسـم اللـه الرحمـن الرحيـم |*



*مؤسسة محمد الغرابلي للإنتاج الفني*
*www.gharablipro.com*



*تقدم، وحصريًا، وبرعاية إلكترونية من*
*شبكة إنشادكمـ العالمية*
*www.inshad.com*



**




*كليب*
*مَـا نِنْسَـى*
*[ من ألبوم ما ننسى | اضغط هنا للاستماع إلى مقاطع الألبوم ]*
*[ اضغط هنا لمشاهدة كواليس الكليب ]* 


*رائعة صاحب الصوت الجبلي*
*خَيْـرِي حَاتِـم*
*[ منشد فرقة اليرموك الفنية ]*



**



*كلمات*
*خليل عابد*
*[ اضغط هنا للانتقال إلى صفحته في بوابة إنشاد ]* 



*ألحان*
*عبد الفتاح عوينات*



*أداء*
*خيري حاتم*



*التوزيع الموسيقي والهندسة الصوتية*
*يزن نسيبة*
*[ اضغط هنا للانتقال إلى صفحته في بوابة إنشاد ]* 



*تم التسجيل والمكساج في*
*ستوديوهات محمد الغرابلي للإنتاج الفني*
*[ عمّان - الأردن ]*



*مدير التصوير والإضاءة*
*محمود حوراني*



*تصوير*
*ضياء مهنا*



*مونتاج*
*نورس أبو صالح*



*Graphic*
*فاتن الجزار*



*مدير الإنتاج*
*يزن نسيبة*



*إنتاج*
**
*مؤسسة محمد الغرابلي للإنتاج الفني*
*TeleFax: +962 6 5520484*



*برعاية*
*مركز العودة الفلسطيني | لندن*
*تجمع العودة الفلسطيني [ واجب ] | سورية*
*المنظمة الفلسطينية لحق العودة [ ثابت ] | لبنان*



*الإشراف العام*
*محمد الغرابلي*



*إخراج*
*نورس أبو صالح*



*تصميم*
*طارق بدّار*



**



*:: لتحميل الفيديو ::*


*:: نسخة الموسيقا ::*


click here to watch the video
Close 

2You need to upgrade your Flash Player2 





*نسخـة عاليـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*


*نسخـة منخفضـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*



*:: نسخة الإيقاع ::*


click here to watch the video


Close 

2You need to upgrade your Flash Player2 





*نسخـة عاليـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*


*نسخـة منخفضـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*


*:: نسخة المؤثرات ::*


click here to watch the video


Close 

2You need to upgrade your Flash Player2 





*نسخـة عاليـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*


*نسخـة منخفضـة الجـودة | اضـغـط هـنـا*




**

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :04f8b3e14f:

----------

